# Starting A Volunteer Program In My City And....



## Tonya (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a question for the Cops on this board and I'm not sure where the correct spot to post it goes so I will ask you ..

I am working closely with the D.A.R.E Officer here In my City (In Mass) to start a volunteer program. Before we go to the Chief and possibly the town I want to make sure all my I's are Dotted and T's are crossed.

We want to ask to start a volunteer program where Civilians can contribute to this Police Station as in.. Data Entry.. Community programs.. Open houses and what not but we are looking for any Protocol guidelines/waivers/policies that other Stations have in place with their volunteer programs that we can read and customize for our program. Currently this station has no policy for something like this.

Thank You so much for any direction you can send me in.
Be safe.
Tonya


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Tonya said:


> Currently this station has no policy for something like this.


Maybe they don't have such policies in place because they don't want unpaid volunteers taking away jobs from paid employees?


----------



## Tonya (Jul 24, 2011)

Maybe Deuce.. We will see as I continue to research this..


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

In this day and age of cut backs I have to agree with Duece. I am all for community involvement but the town could turn around next year and say they don't need x # of employees becuase the volunteers are doing this job function. Why not have people volunteer to fill potholes, just a plain bad idea in this ecomomy. If the town need something done hire someone to do it or pay me OT. Can you immagine going to the local (fill in the blank) store/business and working for free. These people who volunteer for the towns are mostly busy bodies who want to stick their noses in where they dont belong.


----------



## Tonya (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank You firefighter for you honest opinion. I appreciate that.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

mtc said:


> I wouldn't want someone not vetted touching anything in a police department.


Pfft, I worry about some of the vetted dumb dumbs touching stuff...



Tonya said:


> Thank You firefighter for you honest opinion. I appreciate that.


Jeez, how typical. The ding ding says the same thing a cop says and "oh thank you mr firefighter you're my hero!!" Nothing for the copper.. Whatever, screw you hero.....


----------

